# Se les notifica



## Billykuerten

Hello, and thank you in advance.  I am having trouble understanding the combination of "Se" and "les" in the context below.  Is "se" reflexive, and to which noun does "les" refer?  This is from a Mexican Government public procurement site:

Aviso.  A los responsables de conducir los actos de las licitaciones públicas.  Se les notifica que de conformidad al inciso a). de la disposición Octava del Acuerdo del 9 de agosto de 2000.  La realción de proveedores se deberá solicitar al correo ...
 
My translation:
Warning.  To those responsible of conducting the acts of the public bids.  ???? that of conformity to the article a). of the disposition....


----------



## lazarus1907

Regardless of the translation, what you call "reflexive", is called (in this case) "reflexive passive", and it is used to "hide" the subject of the sentence and make it more formal:

(Yo) les notifico algo (I inform/notify)
Se les notifica algo (something is informed/notified, or you are being informed/notified...)

The "les" refers to the people who are being notified (to them).


----------



## gonza_arg

Hello. Welcome to the forums.
"Se les notifica(a ellos) que..."
So, I would say "they are notified" or "they are being notified".
I think you get the sense, but anyways, wait for other suggestions.
Gonza.


----------



## Huertano

"Se" is used to make the sentence impersonal. Like "Se dice que..." (It is said that...).
"Les" is a pronoun that refers to "los responsables de conducir...". Something is notified to them.

You could translate it as "They are notified that..."


----------



## Billykuerten

Thank you lazarus1907, gonza_arg, and Huertano.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Couldn't one translate this as "It is being informed to them that" ?

Just an idea!


----------



## Pannadol

This use of the reflexive/passive is best translated as "one", for example:
¿Dónde se puede comprar ropa? = Where is ONE able to buy clothes?
¿Cómo se dice "egg" en castellano? = How does ONE say "egg" in Spanish?

I've found that's the easiest way to think of it.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ropa*

Ropas isn't a word.

I was taught the same thing as you.


----------



## Pannadol

oops that was a typo, my bad *verguenza*


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No need to blush; It happens to everybody!


----------



## Ivy29

Billykuerten said:


> Hello, and thank you in advance. I am having trouble understanding the combination of "Se" and "les" in the context below. Is "se" reflexive, and to which noun does "les" refer? This is from a Mexican Government public procurement site:
> 
> Aviso. A los responsables de conducir los actos de las licitaciones públicas. Se les notifica que de conformidad al inciso a). de la disposición Octava del Acuerdo del 9 de agosto de 2000. La realción de proveedores se deberá solicitar al correo ...
> 
> My translation:
> Warning. To those responsible of conducting the acts of the public bids. ???? that of conformity to the article a). of the disposition....


 

SE= marker of IMPERSONAL
LES= LEISM of direct object ( a ellos) accepted in this particular case)
NOTIFICA ( third person SINGULAR).
*It is being notified to them*.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> SE= marker of IMPERSONAL
> LES= LEISM of direct object ( a ellos) accepted in this particular case)
> NOTIFICA ( third person SINGULAR).
> *It is being notified to them*.
> 
> Ivy29


Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo:

Se = pasivo reflejo (según la RAE, aunque no voy a discutir que no sea impersonal)
Les = a ellos (indirecto)
que... = algo (sujeto)

Se les [C.I.] notifica algo [sujeto]

El diccionario Manuel Seco coincide con esta opinión.

De ser impersonal, la subordinada "que..." sería el complemento directo. No hay ningún leísmo por ningún lado.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> Se = pasivo reflejo (según la RAE, aunque no voy a discutir que no sea impersonal)
> Les = a ellos (indirecto)
> que... = algo (sujeto)
> 
> Se les [C.I.] notifica algo [sujeto]
> 
> El diccionario Manuel Seco coincide con esta opinión.
> 
> De ser impersonal, la subordinada "que..." sería el complemento directo. No hay ningún leísmo por ningún lado.


 
*En las impersonales el sustantivo que sigue es complemento DIRECTO*, el verbo va en singular y se refiere a personas. Leer Manuel Seco, pág 344.
en las IMPERSONALES si hay leísmo pues se reemplaza el 'a ellos' por LES que es PLURAL INDIRECTO por PLURAL DIRECTO.
*Recordar* = Se respeta a los ancianos = SE LES RESPETA ( a ellos).

Saludos
Ivy29


----------



## gonza_arg

Hola. Discúlpenme Lazarus1907 e Ivy29. Sin acudir a ninguna regla más que a mi intuición como hispanoparlante, me atrevo (tal vez sea un atrevido) a deducir lo siguiente:
Se comete leísmo, permitido o no, cuando en una frase con le/les, estos pueden ser reemplazados por lo/la/los/las. Tomo los ejemplos que se dieron en este hilo:
"Se respeta a los ancianos" "Se les respeta". Aunque también puedo decir: "Se los respeta" (que, según mi punto de vista, sería la forma más correcta, con leísmo permitido o no), por lo tanto en este caso se cometería leísmo permitido en "Se les respeta".
Pero si tomamos el ejemplo original del hilo:
"Se notifica a los responsables(...)que..." "Se les notifica que..." Aquí yo no diría: "Se *los* notifica que..." Aunque si tal vez agregáramos un "de" sería más potable: "Se los notifica de que..." Pero igual me suena bastante retorcido. Entonces considerando las frases con "los" como incorrectas en este último ejemplo, debo deducir que aquí no hay leísmo, permitido o no, al no poder ser reemplazado "les" por "los", lo que implicaría que estoy de acuerdo con lazarus 1907 en este caso. Repito, siempre según mi intuición como hispanoparlante.
Me gustaría mucho que me dijeran que piensan ustedes o al menos, que me digan si estoy parcial o totalmente equivocado. Muchísimas gracias.
Gonza.


----------



## Ivy29

gonza_arg said:


> Hola. Discúlpenme Lazarus1907 e Ivy29. Sin acudir a ninguna regla más que a mi intuición como hispanoparlante, me atrevo (tal vez sea un atrevido) a deducir lo siguiente:
> Se comete leísmo, permitido o no, cuando en una frase con le/les, estos pueden ser reemplazados por lo/la/los/las. Tomo los ejemplos que se dieron en este hilo:
> "Se respeta a los ancianos" "Se les respeta". Aunque también puedo decir: "Se los respeta" (que, según mi punto de vista, sería la forma más correcta, con leísmo permitido o no), por lo tanto en este caso se cometería leísmo permitido en "Se les respeta".
> Pero si tomamos el ejemplo original del hilo:
> "Se notifica a los responsables(...)que..." "Se les notifica que..." Aquí yo no diría: "Se *los* notifica que..." Aunque si tal vez agregáramos un "de" sería más potable: "Se los notifica de que..." Pero igual me suena bastante retorcido. Entonces considerando las frases con "los" como incorrectas en este último ejemplo, debo deducir que aquí no hay leísmo, permitido o no, al no poder ser reemplazado "les" por "los", lo que implicaría que estoy de acuerdo con lazarus 1907 en este caso. Repito, siempre según mi intuición como hispanoparlante.
> Me gustaría mucho que me dijeran que piensan ustedes o al menos, que me digan si estoy parcial o totalmente equivocado. Muchísimas gracias.
> Gonza.


 
En las construcciones IMPERSONALES el *sustantivo* que le sigue al marcador SE les notifica *a los responsables*, es complemento *directo* (= a los responsables) ( *leer Manuel Seco) y este es reemplazado por LE/LES. **El análisis gramatical en las impersonales se basa en que (= a los responsables) es objeto directo, y verbo en singular.*

Ivy29


----------



## gonza_arg

Ivy29 said:


> En las construcciones IMPERSONALES el *sustantivo* que le sigue al marcador SE les notifica *a los responsables*, es complemento *directo* (= a los responsables) ( *leer Manuel Seco) y este es reemplazado por LE/LES. **El análisis gramatical en las impersonales se basa en que (= a los responsables) es objeto directo, y verbo en singular.*Ivy29


Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta. 
Entonces debo concluir en que las construcciones impersonales son una excepción a la regla, porque el objeto directo se reemplaza por le/les, asumiendo, claro está, que "a los responsables" sea un objeto directo y no indirecto, lo que me resulta harto extraño.
Gonza.


----------



## Ivy29

gonza_arg said:


> Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta.
> Entonces debo concluir en que las construcciones impersonales son una excepción a la regla, porque el objeto directo se reemplaza por le/les, asumiendo, claro está, que "a los responsables" sea un objeto directo y no indirecto, lo que me resulta harto extraño.
> Gonza.


 
Vale anotar que notificar es un verbo ditransitivo, se notifica algo a alguien. Por lo tanto sería un falso LEÍSMO. Pero el sustantivo es complemento directo.
El problema era que esta oración es IMPERSONAL y no reflexiva pasiva.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

gonza_arg said:


> "Se notifica a los responsables(...)que..." "Se les notifica que..." Aquí yo no diría: "Se *los* notifica que..." Aunque si tal vez agregáramos un "de" sería más potable: "Se los notifica de que..." Pero igual me suena bastante retorcido. Entonces considerando las frases con "los" como incorrectas en este último ejemplo, debo deducir que aquí no hay leísmo, permitido o no, al no poder ser reemplazado "les" por "los", lo que implicaría que estoy de acuerdo con lazarus 1907 en este caso. Repito, siempre según mi intuición como hispanoparlante.
> Me gustaría mucho que me dijeran que piensan ustedes o al menos, que me digan si estoy parcial o totalmente equivocado. Muchísimas gracias.
> Gonza.


 
No estoy un hispanohablante, pero me gusta la lengua española. 
Aquí mi análisis:

Se les [CI] notifica que ... [CD]
Construcción: notificar algo [que... = CD] a alguien [LES = CI]

LES es simplemente un complemento indirecto (CI). No puede ser un complemente directo (CD), ya que no es posible la pasivización. 
¿Estás de acuerdo conmigo?

Saludos, Pitt


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> No *soy* un hispanohablante, pero me gusta la lengua española.
> Aquí mi análisis:
> 
> Se les [CI] notifica que ... [CD]
> Construcción: notificar algo [que... = CD] a alguien [LES = CI]
> 
> LES es simplemente un complemento indirecto (CI). No puede ser un complemente directo (CD), ya que no es posible la pasivización.
> ¿Estás de acuerdo conmigo?
> 
> Saludos, Pitt


Hola Pitt: Sí creo que la persona puede ser objeto directo, lo mismo que con el verbo _informar_.
Por ejemplo: _Se *lo *notificó de sus nuevas funciones_: _Él fue notificado de sus nuevas funciones._
O: _Se *le* notificaron *sus nuevas funciones*: Sus nuevas funciones le fueron notificadas._
Por las dudas, busqué en el Corpus actual de la RAE, y encontré: *¡¡1 ejemplo!!*, y justo....es de Argentina.


----------



## sarabandaa

Yo no veo impersonalidad sino una pasiva refleja como dijo Lazarus1907 y son dos oraciones diferentes con respecto al CIndirecto en la primera y el CDirecto en la segunda:

se les notifica (a ellos CI) que...(CD) 
Supuestamente alguien notifica a otros, por ello ese 'se' no puede ser impersonal sino la construcción refleja para ocultar un sujeto no relevante

a los ancianos se les respeta/ se los respeta (los,les CD) 
leísmo aceptado en este caso


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Ropa*
> 
> Ropas isn't a word.
> 
> I was taught the same thing as you.


 


You are right, 'las ropas' (plural) is not correct.

'La ropa' (singular as collective noun) is correct.


----------



## xOoeL

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: Sí creo que la persona puede ser objeto directo, lo mismo que con el verbo _informar_.
> Por ejemplo: _Se *lo *notificó de sus nuevas funciones_: _Él fue notificado de sus nuevas funciones._
> O: _Se *le* notificaron *sus nuevas funciones*: Sus nuevas funciones le fueron notificadas._
> Por las dudas, busqué en el Corpus actual de la RAE, y encontré: *¡¡1 ejemplo!!*, y justo....es de Argentina.



*Nunca ví* ese uso de "notificar" (el primero), pero está claro que corresponde a una construcción distinta a la que estamos analizando aquí ("Notificar a alguien (¿CD? según eso, sí) de X (suplemento)" vs. "Notificar X /que... (CD)")
Yo creo que aquí "les" es complemento.



> En las construcciones IMPERSONALES el *sustantivo* que le sigue al marcador SE les notifica *a los responsables*, es complemento *directo* (= a los responsables) ( *leer Manuel Seco) y este es reemplazado por LE/LES. **El análisis gramatical en las impersonales se basa en que (= a los responsables) es objeto directo, y verbo en singular.*


No tengo acceso al "Manuel Seco"y no entiendo lo que pone ahí.  ¿Puedes escribirlo de manera más comprensible?

Yo apoyo la "teoría" de que "a los responsables" es complemento indirecto.
Se [le/les (CI)] notifica X (CD) a Y (CI)

En todo caso, ese supuesto leísmo, sería en este caso leísmo de cortesía, que está aceptado y se usa en TODO el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## Pitt

xOoeL said:


> Yo apoyo la "teoría" de que "a los responsables" es complemento indirecto.
> Se [le/les (CI)] notifica X (CD) a Y (CI)


 
Quisiera simplificar este tema con otro ejemplo:
Al preso [CI] se le [CI] notifica que será ejecutado en la horca [CD]

El verbo notificar es transitivo y por lo tanto exige un CD = que será ...
Pero la persona es un CI.

¡Sólo es mi opinión!


----------



## gonza_arg

Buenas tardes profesora y ¡felicitaciones por los 5000! 
Bueno, está complicada la cosa ¿no?. No se qué opina de esto:
El ejemplo original del hilo:
"Se les notificó *que*..." No hay leísmo, ya que la que sigue no es correcta.
"Se los notificó *que*..." Para mí, esta, directamente no es correcta.
"Se les notificó *de*..." Este suena bien; aquí se cometería leísmo permitido.
"Se los notificó *de*..." Esta sería la forma sin leísmo del ejemplo precedente, aunque ninguna de las dos se corresponden con el ejemplo original del hilo.
El ejemplo del artículo:
"El juez lo notificó *de*..." Esta no sería una construcción impersonal ya que es el juez quien notifica, por lo tanto no sé si sería un ejemplo apropiado para debatir acerca del tema que nos convoca en el día de la fecha. (vaya! debería dedicarme a escribir discursos!)
Acerca del ejemplo que dió Ud.:
"Se lo notificó *de*..." Sin leísmo.
"Se lo notificó *que*..." Para mí no es correcta.
"Se le notificó *que*..." No hay leísmo, ya que la que precede no es correcta.
"Se le notificó *de*..." Leísmo permitido.
"Se le notificaron..." Aquí no hay "de" ni "que"; no hay leísmo ya que nadie diría "se lo notificaron sus nuevas funciones"
Acerca de este último ejemplo Ivy29 mencionó algo acerca del verbo en singular...no sé.
Hola Pitt. Yo estaría de acuerdo contigo al igual que con lazarus1907 y sarabandaa, pero ya ves lo que dicen Rayines e Ivy29, aparentemente según Ivy29 esta sería una excepción a la regla porque el CD se reemplaza por Le/Les, algo totalmente contrario a lo que aprendí en la escuela, aunque Ivy29 dijo que en el ejemplo original del hilo había un falso leísmo.
¡Lazarus1907 e Ivy29 basan sus opiniones en el mismo manual de la lengua! ¿quien tendrá la verdad? ¿Habrá que llamarlo directamente a Manuel Seco?(Manuel Seco, un funcionario de La Real Academia Española que escribió varios manuales acerca de la lengua española y que aún vive y sigue allí como asesor, creo)
Bien, yo me pregunto lo siguiente: ¿la oración conserva el mismo tipo de construcción con "de" o con "que"? Yo creería que no si me tengo que guiar por los ejemplos. "De" en este caso es una preposición que denota asunto o materia(RAE def. N°6) mientras que "que" es un pronombre relativo que en este caso funciona como conj. subordinante que introduce oraciones subordinadas sustantivas (?)(WR)
Parece ser que hay mucho de interpretación personal de las reglas. ¡Bill, mira lo que has provocado!(LOL)
¡¡¡QUE LIO!!! A estas alturas sinceramente ya estoy un poco perdido.
¿Cual será la verdad?¿Es impersonal o reflexiva?¿hay leísmo o no? 
NO SE PIERDA EL PROXIMO CAPITULO.
Gonza.


----------



## Rayines

gonza arg: Confío plenamente en vos, ¡ya no tengo energías para seguir con este hilo! .


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Todos nosotros estamos de acuerdo contigo^


----------



## gonza_arg

Rayines said:


> gonza arg: Confío plenamente en vos, ¡ya no tengo energías para seguir con este hilo! .


 


SrRdRaCinG said:


> Todos nosotros estamos de acuerdo contigo^


  No quisiera decepcionarlos pero yo estoy más confundido que antes de que se iniciara este hilo  
Bueno, después de todo, no hace al sentido de la vida ¿no? (o si? )
Gonza.


----------



## Ivy29

sarabandaa said:


> Yo no veo impersonalidad sino una pasiva refleja como dijo Lazarus1907 y son dos oraciones diferentes con respecto al CIndirecto en la primera y el CDirecto en la segunda:
> 
> se les notifica (a ellos CI) que...(CD)
> Supuestamente alguien notifica a otros, por ello ese 'se' no puede ser impersonal sino la construcción refleja para ocultar un sujeto no relevante
> 
> a los ancianos se *les respeta*/ se los respeta (los,les CD)
> leísmo aceptado en este caso


 

*Se les notifica es UNA IMPERSONAL*, pues si fuese una pasiva refleja debería concordar con el verbo en PLURAL, *se les notifican*. Además se refiere a PERSONAS, las pasivas se refieren a cosas o a las acciones. Ver Manuel Seco, página 344.

Vale recordar que 'SE' es un *marcador* de la pasiva refleja- y en las impersonales es un *marcador* de la IMPERSONALES.
Esto es una noción clásica de las pasivas y de las IMPERSONALES.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

gonza_arg said:


> No quisiera decepcionarlos pero yo estoy más confundido que antes de que se iniciara este hilo
> Bueno, después de todo, no hace al sentido de la vida ¿no? (o si? )
> Gonza.


 
Quisiera solucionar este problema así: Se puede sustituir "que ..." por "esto". Por lo tanto pienso que LES es un CI:

Se les [CI] notifica esto [CD].
Se les [CI] notifica que ... [CD].

¿Qué piensan los expertos?

Pitt


----------



## xOoeL

Ya di mi opinión.  Sólo quiero contestar a Pitt y resumir diciendo que todos lo que hemos intervenido en esta hebra por el momento, con la excepción de Ivy29, estamos de acuerdo con su teoría.  

(La estructura "argentina" alternativa que propuso Rayines no debe ser considerada para este propósito, pues es claramente distinta.)


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Quisiera solucionar este problema así: Se puede sustituir "que ..." por "esto". Por lo tanto pienso que LES es un CI:
> 
> Se les [CI] notifica esto [CD].
> Se les [CI] notifica que ... [CD].
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los expertos?
> 
> Pitt


 
El problema con los *ditransitivos* es que tienen  *OBJETO Directo  y OBJETO INDIRECTO. *

*La frase es IMPERSONAL pues se refiere a personas, se bloquea en singular, por el clítico LE,LES, referido a un sintagma nominal de complemento directo. Es un falso leísmo pues gramaticalmente se refiere a un sintagma nominal directo pero semánticamente referido al que recibe la cosa notificada.*

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Se les [CI] notifica esto [CD].
> Se les [CI] notifica que ... [CD].
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los expertos?



Yo estoy de acuerdo. El "les" y la cosa notificada son dos complementos diferentes. "Les" concuerda con el objeto indirecto. Si la oración es impersonal, el verbo queda siempre en singular, pero es más normal la pasiva refleja, que tiene la misma estructura, pero hace concordar al verbo con el objeto directo.

A mi madre se le notifica la decisión
A mis *padres* se *les* notifica la decisión
A mi madre se le *notifican* *las* decisiones (pasiva refleja)
A mi madre se le notifica las decisiones  (impersonal, a mí no me suena bien, pero parece ser que al menos a algunos americanos sí, y es gramaticalmente correcta)


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo. El "les" y la cosa notificada son dos complementos diferentes. "Les" concuerda con el objeto indirecto. Si la oración es impersonal, el verbo queda siempre en singular, pero es más normal la pasiva refleja, que tiene la misma estructura, pero hace concordar al verbo con el objeto directo.
> 
> A mi madre se le notifica la decisión
> A mis *padres* se *les* notifica la decisión
> A mi madre se le *notifican* *las* decisiones (pasiva refleja)
> A mi madre se le notifica las decisiones  (impersonal, a mí no me suena bien, pero parece ser que al menos a algunos americanos sí, y es gramaticalmente correcta)


 
Yo también estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis. Has bien explicado con tus ejemplos. Pero en mi opinión en la pasiva refleja el verbo concuerda con el sujeto (la cosa = la decisión / las decisiones), no existe un objeto directo.


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Yo también estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis. Has bien explicado con tus ejemplos. Pero en mi opinión en la pasiva refleja el verbo concuerda con el sujeto (la cosa = la decisión / las decisiones), no existe un objeto directo.



Es cierto que el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto. Pero el caso de las pasivas reflejas es un tanto particular, porque el sujeto gramatical no corresponde con el sujeto semántico... En cualquier caso, me refería al OD del verbo en forma activa, sin entrar a la función concreta en cada caso, quizá una elección desafortunada por mi parte.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> Se = pasivo reflejo (según la RAE, aunque no voy a discutir que no sea impersonal)
> Les = a ellos (indirecto)
> que... = algo (sujeto)
> 
> Se les [C.I.] notifica algo [sujeto]
> 
> El diccionario Manuel Seco coincide con esta opinión.
> 
> De ser impersonal, la subordinada "que..." sería el complemento directo. No hay ningún leísmo por ningún lado.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Se les [CI] notifica que ... [Sujeto]

SE = indicador de la pasiva refleja.
Para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja (M. Seco dice lo mismo).

LES = CI (no se trata de un leísmo). Leísmo = uso de LE/LES en vez de LO/LOS/LA/LAS en función de CD.


----------



## Rayines

xOoeL said:


> (La estructura "argentina" alternativa que propuso Rayines no debe ser considerada para este propósito, pues es claramente distinta.)


Hola: quisiera aclarar que mi propuesta no es exactamente una "estructura argentina". El ejemplo, que sí, corresponde a un artículo publicado en Buenos Aires, decía (porque el link quedó invalidado): 
_"............federal de la Capital Federal, Jorge Urso, quien __*lo* notificó de__ la citación para que el lunes preste d **........" 1997_
(Esto me sirvió para mostrar por qué -según yo pienso- el sujeto de la notificación puede ser el objeto directo, y por lo tanto ser reemplazado por *lo*/*la*).

Y a continuación, reproduzco este fragmento, extraído de *aquí*, para agregar un contenido teórico a por qué en las oraciones impersonales no se trata de leísmo, pero donde queda establecida la diferenciación y preferencia según regiones:

«Algunos autores han hablado de leísmo cuando una oración impersonal transitiva con _se_ emplea _le(s)_ para referirse a su objeto directo. Sin embargo, como ya señalaron Cuervo y Santiago, _le(s) _es la solución que originariamente exigían estas oraciones, con independencia del género del objeto. Aunque las probabilidades de pronominalización del objeto son mayores si este es animado, también es posible, aunque muchísimo menos frecuente, si es inanimado: 
_A Juan se le apreció desde el momento que entró en la empresa._
_A mis sobrinas se les conoce sólo cuando se les trata._
_Los espectáculos de este año no han tenido éxito. Se les ha criticado mucho_
_Las rosas son muy delicadas. Sólo florecen si se les riega bastante_.»
[Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.6]
«Cuando el pronombre personal de 3. persona en función de complemento directo concurre con _se_ en oraciones de sentido impersonal, hay duda entre usar _le_, _les_ para masculino y femenino ("Se les castigará", 'ellos serán castigados' o 'ellas serán castigadas') o bien_ le_ o_ lo, los _para masculino ("Se los castigará", 'ellos serán castigados') y_ la_, _las_ para femenino ("Se las castigará", 'ellas serán castigadas'). Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en España, se prefiere la opción: masculino,_ se le, se les_; femenino, _se la, se la_s; *en América: masculino,se lo, se los; femenino, se la, se las.*» [Seco, 1998: 180]"  (La "azulita" es mía).

Por otra parte, si bien no es totalmente pertinente mi agregado con respecto a la pregunta original, en este foro muchas veces se dispersan algunas respuestas, y creo - sin embargo- que estamos bastante sobre el mismo tema.
Mil disculpas si no es así.


----------



## xOoeL

Rayines said:


> Hola: quisiera aclarar que mi propuesta no es exactamente una "estructura argentina". El ejemplo, que sí, corresponde a un artículo publicado en Buenos Aires, decía (porque el link quedó invalidado):


Estaba entre comillas (estructura "argentina") precisamente porque tú habías dicho que los ejemplos que encontraste eran argentinos, pero no para limitar su uso a Argentina.  Tampoco quise decir que no debieras comentar ese uso, sino que no lo estaba considerando en mi resumen por ser algo distinto.  A mí personalmente, me parece raro ese uso pero no incorrecto ("La noficaron de la defunción de su marido")  



Rayines said:


> _A Juan se le apreció desde el momento que entró en la empresa._
> _A mis sobrinas se les conoce sólo cuando se les trata._
> _Los espectáculos de este año no han tenido éxito. Se les ha criticado mucho_
> _Las rosas son muy delicadas. Sólo florecen si se les riega bastante_.»
> [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.6]
> «Cuando el pronombre personal de 3. persona en función de complemento directo concurre con _se_ en oraciones de sentido impersonal, hay duda entre usar _le_, _les_ para masculino y femenino ("Se les castigará", 'ellos serán castigados' o 'ellas serán castigadas') o bien_ le_ o_ lo, los _para masculino ("Se los castigará", 'ellos serán castigados') y_ la_, _las_ para femenino ("Se las castigará", 'ellas serán castigadas'). Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en España, se prefiere la opción: masculino,_ se le, se les_; femenino, _se la, se la_s; *en América: masculino,se lo, se los; femenino, se la, se las.*» [Seco, 1998: 180]"  (La "azulita" es mía).


Observa que todos en todos los ejemplos de este texto, no hay un complemento directo y uno indirecto.  Lo único que hay es leísmo aceptado con "a personal" y el falso leísmo ese tan famoso ahora en "Se les ha criticado (los espectáculos)" y en "Se les conoce...(a ellas)" (si es que esas frases son correctas...):
gastigar a X (CD)  (leísmo "aceptado" para mí, falso leísmo para el autor)
apreciar a X (CD) (leísmo "aceptado" para mí, falso leísmo para el autor)
florecer X (Sujeto) (sin leísmo)
conocer a X (CD) (falso leísmo)
criticar X (CD) (falso leísmo)

Sin embargo, nuestro caso era otro:
notificar algo (CD)  a alguien (CI)  (*sin "de"*, con "de" sería lo que tú dices)
Por eso pienso que "le" es correcto y, por lo tanto, no hay que preguntarse si hay ni falso leísmo ni ningún otro tipo de leísmo aceptado.


----------



## Rayines

> Por eso pienso que "le" es correcto y, por lo tanto, no hay que preguntarse si hay ni falso leísmo ni ningún otro tipo de leísmo aceptado.


Está bien . Yo por lo menos nunca me interesé por mostrar si hay o no "leísmo" en mis comentarios personales.


----------



## gonza_arg

Rayines said:


> Está bien . Yo por lo menos nunca me interesé por mostrar si hay o no "leísmo" en mis comentarios personales.


Buenas tardes profesora. Espero que no se haya molestado por algún comentario que yo haya hecho, si fue así, le pido disculpas.
Gonza.


----------



## Rayines

gonza_arg said:


> Buenas tardes profesora. Espero que no se haya molestado por algún comentario que yo haya hecho, si fue así, le pido disculpas.
> Gonza.


No, Gonza, para nada. Simplemente quise destacar que por lo menos yo no pongo el énfasis en lo que es "leísmo" -tema que fue tratado largamente en muchos hilos anteriores- porque una vez que hemos explicitado aquí lo que plantean los gramáticos, y las preferencias por países, ya no es necesario (a veces) insistir con una denominación que podría hasta entenderse como crítica. De todas maneras, está todo bien....


----------

